# wambam bombed!!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

look's like somebody stirred up a bunch of newbies!

it couldn't have been me,as i never hurt anybody. i help boy scouts cross the street,teach old ladies to park,read to the deaf,and once saved a baby duck from the rain.

so naturally this has to be some kind of mistake:









i'm gonna open 'em up and post pics later,but first i gotta figure out what's going on,and see who i'm up against...


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

DANNGGG.... the wombats might actually be feared around here...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Whambats, I like your collective effort in blowing someone to hell with your first coordinated attack. However, I'm not sure you just realized who you just poked with a stick. I don't think this will end well once Zilla gets thru with you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait... when _we _bomb Ron, noobs get blown up.

What happens when noobs bomb Ron?!

And Whambats... two large flat rates, two mediums, and a small? Not bad, noobs. Not bad at all!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... when _we _bomb Ron, noobs get blown up.
> 
> What happens when noobs bomb Ron?!
> 
> And Whambats... two large flat rates, two mediums, and a small? Not bad, noobs. Not bad at all!


Maybe he'll just wrap up one of those huge ass humi's he has, and ship it to that girl that asked to be bombed. LMAO!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... when _we _bomb Ron, noobs get blown up.
> 
> What happens when noobs bomb Ron?!
> 
> And Whambats... two large flat rates, two mediums, and a small? Not bad, noobs. Not bad at all!


I don't think that is all of it.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

shuckins said:


> and once saved a baby duck from the rain.


ound: :laugh: ound:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done Wombats. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Well done Wombats. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


It was all meatcake. I'll give credit where it's due.. He contacted all of us and put this all together.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> It was all meatcake. I'll give credit where it's due.. He contacted all of us and put this all together.


And the Wham!bats are already turning on each other and throwing each other under the bus. That didn't take long.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

max gas said:


> And the Wham!bats are already turning on each other and throwing each other under the bus. That didn't take long.


What?? I want to live!!! Damn I shouldn't have posted that... F'in noob....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow poor Ron, he's really going to have to shell out to get back at these guys...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

max gas said:


> And the Wham!bats are already turning on each other and throwing each other under the bus. That didn't take long.


Lesson #1 of group bombing is throwing the mastermind under the bus. Well done noobs/Wham!bats! I look forward to seeing pictures of the destruction and seeing Zilla crush each of you with his pinky.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

jphank said:


> Wow poor Ron, he's really going to have to shell out to get back at these guys...


Nah no relatiation needed. All the boxes are empty anyway. Lol


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Nah no relatiation needed. All the boxes are empty anyway. Lol


LMAO


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Nah no relatiation needed. All the boxes are empty anyway. Lol


Filled with Thompson's catalogs?

Nice going Brandon...but if any of that return fire even touches McKinney, you'll not be a happy cake.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Open them open the open them


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> Open them open the open them


+1 Come on the public awaits the destruction


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... when _we _bomb Ron, noobs get blown up.
> 
> What happens when noobs bomb Ron?!


that's actually a salient point, Derek....will the WHAM!bats feel the wrath of Ron and Zilla, or will The Master take his revenge by destroying the maniacs that helped create this bunch of upstart Noobs..i.e. guys like us

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, The Master has bombed more Noobs than all of you guys put together....if your reasoning follows a logical conclusion, shouldn't he destroy himself?"

Herfabomber: "Now that would be interesting.....Shuckins vs. Zilla....the Battle of the Millenium"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> look's like somebody stirred up a bunch of newbies!
> 
> it couldn't have been me,as i never hurt anybody. i help boy scouts cross the street,teach old ladies to park,read to the deaf


don't ferget that you also teach the blind how to play blackjack, Ron:biglaugh:


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Word threw the grapevine says there might be a round two. Though these are just rumors.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Need pictures Ron!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

NovaBiscuit said:


> The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one


small packages can do serious damage, Garrett....I've been nuked to Kingdom Come with small flat rate boxes, so be proud of any bomb you send....it's a token of respect and appreciation, so all bombs are awesome

Ron will enjoy it..I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

NovaBiscuit said:


> The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one


Don't be sorry nova. Everybody did awesome job. Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

NovaBiscuit said:


> The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one


Its not like Ron will measure the boxes bro...he just reads return addys and then, well, you'll see


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

NovaBiscuit said:


> The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one


It's the thoughtfulness and respect that is appreciated with receiving a package, not about what's in it brother. Didn't take long for you to slip to the dark side!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Open them open them open them


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

joshuarodger said:


> Open them open them open them


Hahahaha...exactly what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> Open them open them open them


ah, the anticipation......kinda like Christmas...or childbirth, I suppose

it's like Tom Petty said...."the Waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

The Anticipation is killing me....I must see the destruction.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks pretty damn impressive so far. Could be some RG love spread around tonight.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,so i guess you guys want to see some pics. sorry it took so long,but after opening the boxes,and taking the pics,i had to have a nap...lol

from the smallest to the largest,they are all special,because it's not the size of the package,but the size of the heart that went into it that means the most to me!

ok,on to the pics!
but first,a poem to set the mood:

there are toys and treats for both me and my dog to play with and eat. 
refreshments and hats,and a couple of things that made me say what's that?
after i had everything out,i thought to myself that it was quite a feat.
i am proud to be the first target of a new group called the wambat's!!

no words are necessary,so just dig the pics:



























































































continued in next post...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

more wambam bomb pics:




































































































even more pics in the next post...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> Looks pretty damn impressive so far. Could be some RG love spread around tonight.


I think you're right about the bumpage, Bob..so far, the WHAM!bats are kicking ass and taking names...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

wambam bomb pics continued:


















































































and there you have it! i gotta admit,that's some serious bombing,and a lot to take in one day!

now i know you're probably wondering what's gonna happen next. to be perfectly honest,i haven't decided yet,but when zilla gets home and see's what happened,well...

thank you very much wambam crew!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

NovaBiscuit said:


> The tiny one with the blue tape is from me. Sorry I sent the smallest one





shuckins said:


> from the smallest to the largest,they are all special,because it's not the size of the package,but the size of the heart that went into it that means the most to me!


remember that, Garrett.....Ron's sentiment says it all....that's why he's The Master:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

very impressive guys! couldn't have picked a better target either!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

This just in... President Obama has declared a state of emergency for Monroe TM. Red Cross and FEMA are headed over to assist with the aftermath of a nuke.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's actually a salient point, Derek....will the WHAM!bats feel the wrath of Ron and Zilla, or will The Master take his revenge by destroying the maniacs that helped create this bunch of upstart Noobs..i.e. guys like us
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, The Master has bombed more Noobs than all of you guys put together....if your reasoning follows a logical conclusion, shouldn't he destroy himself?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "Now that would be interesting.....Shuckins vs. Zilla....the Battle of the Millenium"


So this is the noobs' diabolical plan! No one else saw it coming! Nice work, Pinhead Jr.

If the most dangerous bombers on Puff bomb Ron, Ron must destroy the noobiest noobs. But if the noobiest noobs bomb Ron, Ron must logically bomb the most dangerous bomber... which is himself!!!

Ron, according to the ancient ways, you are now duty bound by the Deep Magic of the Order of Puff to bomb your self in the absolutely most devastating way possible. Sorry man.



smokin3000gt said:


> very impressive guys! couldn't have picked a more *dangerous and terrifying *target either!


fixed.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Vey nice guys well done, is the carnage over?


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ron you deserve every bit of it! You are a great BOTL! Hope you and the pup enjoy!


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

YAY! THEY HAVE EXPLODED!



Mr.Cam said:


> Vey nice guys well done, is the carnage over?


yet to be determined...

Hope you enjoy them Ron. You are most noobs' introduction to the great people and bombers of Puff. Just don't hurt us too badly...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well Damn!! The noobs represented themselves pretty darn impressively!!! Unique, Original, Thoughtful... whoda thunk it???

Props to every single one of you guys. I bet Ron won't admit but I'm guessing you brought a tear to the eye - if not his, at least his dogs. Well done Gents, Well Done!! :clap2:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

WOW!

Very impressive.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad we could give back to a truly great BOTL. Shuckins, your a straight up gangster in the cigar community, much respect to a true Don. Hope you (your dog, and Zilla) enjoy the gifts. Figured cigars was cliche given that you have oh....ALL of them already. Keep that PO Box empty though...might be a few more coming your way...who knows.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to admit I'm pretty impressed. Well done Whambats.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicely done Wham!!bats! Any bomb that makes Ron unsure of what to do next even for a few minutes is a great bomb.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Nicely done Wham!!bats! Any bomb that makes Ron unsure of what to do next even for a few minutes is a great bomb.


just don't give Zilla any of those chocolate covered espresso beans, Ron..I don't Puff would survive


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

You still alive there Ron? :cowboyic9:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yep,just gotta download a couple of pics...lol


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

impressive!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

more wambam bamage...

wambam bamage...lol...i kinda like that!

matt included a note with a warning,but i never figured out why i needed gloves:









but i'm diggin' the texas delicacies:



























thank you very much my friend!
i'm definitely looking forward to snack time!

not wambam related,but sometimes newbie bombs just slip out...lol

9405 5036 9930 0087 5208 03
9405 5036 9930 0087 5208 10


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

It was packed in dry ice, it would be hard for you to build your bombs with burnt fingers haha


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Dang he got Fischer's and Dziuk's goodies. Someone needs to send him some sausage from Kruez market and he will have some of the best Texas can offer! Ron you are making out like a bandit!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i thought the wambam's were through,so i started planning my next move,but it look's like i almost jumped the gun:









































































thank you very much,and wtg guys!!

just how many wambam's are there?


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

shuckins said:


> just how many wambam's are there?


enough that you still haven't received all of the destructive goodies. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm glad everything arrived alright. Also does the shirt fit if not I can go back and get a different size its not a problem.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Wambam is strong with the power of noobness. Lol


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> I'm glad everything arrived alright. Also does the shirt fit if not I can go back and get a different size its not a problem.


fit's fine,look's great!



meatcake said:


> Wambam is strong with the power of noobness. Lol


ya know what i'm gonna do?

no?

good,then it will be a surprise...lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ound:ound:ound:

this is gonna be funny


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shuckins said:


> ya know what i'm gonna do?
> 
> no?
> 
> good,then it will be a surprise...lol


Ron's going to give some poor noob a heart attack with his bomb...:scared:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> Ron's going to give some poor noob a heart attack with his bomb...:scared:


I am all for you aiming your retaliation bombs at other deserving noobs.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you mean like this:

9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 54
9405 5036 9930 0091 5689 69
9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 30
9405 5036 9930 0093 0747 10
9405 5036 9930 0093 0747 03


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

shuckins said:


> you mean like this:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0091 5689 69
> ...


RIP poor noobs. Lmao I can't wait to see where these land!:usa2:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done gentlemen, those were some excellent bombs.



shootinmatt said:


> RIP poor noobs. Lmao I can't wait to see where these land!:usa2:


Shuckins' bombs are always great to watch (so long as they aren't pointed in your direction)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shuckins said:


> you mean like this:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0091 5689 69
> ...


Yes, exactly like that. op2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you mean like this:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0091 5689 69
> ...


those are all goin' to meatcake..right Ron?

after all...it was his idea


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> those are all goin' to meatcake..right Ron?
> 
> after all...it was his idea


Nah, I am 90% sure those are going to some unsuspecting noobs. If they do come my way I will deflect them with my riot shield and redirect them elsewhere.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> those are all goin' to meatcake..right Ron?
> 
> after all...it was his idea


nah,i'm planning a party for the wambam's...


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

will there be cake and blue bell ice cream?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

shuckins said:


> nah,i'm planning a party for the wambam's...


Well that's just kick me in the crotch, spit on my neck fantastic! :faint:


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, hahah! This had to be one of the most entertaining ones yet! Specially like how unique it was. Great idea guys.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

shuckins said:


> you mean like this:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0092 8601 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0091 5689 69
> ...


This will not end well for those involved. For the rest of us this will be great fun.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Well, just kick me in the crotch, spit on my neck! :faint:


oh, so Ron told you about the entertainment he hired?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Dammit Wambam.. you're going to get one of us noobs killed!


----------

